# Where to find Aphonopelma marxi in Colorado



## Darktiger432 (Sep 24, 2018)

I was in Montrose, CO this weekend looking for Aphonopelma marxi. Spent just an hour looking cuase was sight seeing too in other areas of Colorado.  My question is where to look for them. I'm not saying to give up the exact location but just a general where to start looking( like cliffs, rocks, grass, shrubs, side of mountains) might be going to Cortez,CO in little bit. Would that be good location? I hope there someone who knows on here.


----------



## MikeofBorg (Sep 24, 2018)

I would guess they inhabit similar areas as A henzti. I’d find rocky meadows and turn over some flat rocks and logs. Just be sure to check before you stick your hands under rocks. Nothing can ruin a Tarantula hunting outing quicker than a rattlesnake bite.


----------



## Darktiger432 (Sep 24, 2018)

When I was checking out montrose I was listening for rattles sounds and didnt turn anything over because of that reason. Thank you!! Would they be found in small holes?


----------



## Greasylake (Sep 24, 2018)

You can look for burrows, I know A. hentzi will burrow in the wild. My cousin and I used to catch them in his yard by pouring water down their burrows and catching them as they came running out. Like Mike said, rattlesnake bites are no fun. Flip over rocks with sticks and give an exploratory poke or two with a stick before you put your hands anywhere.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MikeofBorg (Sep 24, 2018)

Greasylake said:


> You can look for burrows, I know A. hentzi will burrow in the wild. My cousin and I used to catch them in his yard by pouring water down their burrows and catching them as they came running out. Like Mike said, rattlesnake bites are no fun. Flip over rocks with sticks and give an exploratory poke or two with a stick before you put your hands anywhere.


You can also try to coax them out with a blade of grass from the burrow.  Just have a rag or rock to block the burrow once you get it out.  When it realizes the grass isn't food it will try to retreat back inside.  Mature Males should still be out looking for ladies this time of year are they not?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Greasylake (Sep 24, 2018)

MikeofBorg said:


> Mature Males should still be out looking for ladies this time of year are they not?


My cousins haven't texted me recently asking why there are giant spiders on their wall so I think the roaming might be slowing down, its cooled down a little so the window is going to be closing soon. As for the blade of grass, 7 year old me and 10 year old my cousin weren't smart enough to try that


----------



## Darktiger432 (Sep 24, 2018)

MikeofBorg said:


> Mature Males should still be out looking for ladies this time of year are they not?


A. HETZI should be going now until next month. (A. MARXI )I was reading they start next month.

@Greasylake @MikeofBorg 
Thank you for your advice.


----------



## MikeofBorg (Sep 24, 2018)

Darktiger432 said:


> A. HETZI should be going now until next month. (A. MARXI )I was reading they start next month.
> 
> @Greasylake @MikeofBorg
> Thank you for your advice.


Too bad I live in Ohio, no Ts to find here.  We do have some nice sized wolf spiders though, and I think one or two species of fishing spider that can get rather large.  I go out at night and find wolf spiders by their eye shine.  Some wolf spider sling really put out a shine.  Get there thinking its a big female Field Wolf Spider (Tigrosa helluo), but instead find s tiny little sling of unknown species.  I mean tiny like under a 1/2 cm, but I see their eye shine no problem across the yard.


----------

